# What kind of automatic waterers are good?



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 6, 2011)

I was wondering what kind of automatic waterers are good for goats?  Any that should not be used, etc?  Thanks!


----------



## secuono (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you use a float valve?


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldn't use anything bolted to the wall...I find that no matter how you set up your waterer...they WILL find a way to poop in the water  

eta: it's much harder to dump and thoroughly clean when their bolted down.


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2011)

I second just getting a float valve and rigging up your own.


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone have one they could show me a picture of?  Do any of you use that, or do you not use automatic waterers?  If not- what do you use?  I was mostly concerned with buckets being easy to knock over and thought auto-waterers would be a good solution... but maybe not.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 7, 2011)

> I was mostly concerned with buckets being easy to knock over and thought auto-waterers would be a good solution... but maybe not.


I use buckets and attach the handle to the wall with a clip/snap.  Goats don't even try to move them any more. 
As has been mentioned, it makes it easy to remove, fill and clean the bucket.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 7, 2011)

I've worked on farms that had automatic waterers and they worked very well.  We had the kind that were stainless steel and had small "dishes" where the water was, and we also had the kind for cattle that had the floating ball.  The cattle would push the ball down to drink, but when the sheep were in the pen we'd have to push the ball down and secure it under the water so the sheep could use the trough.  Both styles were easy to clean out.


----------



## dpmom (Jun 10, 2011)

A friend of mine uses an all plastic yellow and red waterer. The red part is domed so that the goats cannot stand on it and poop in the trough area.  Works well for her and I know she has had it for a couple years.  I think it's called Ritchie or Richie waterers.  Hope that helps.


----------

